# Why was my Jobseekers stopped?



## sananman (23 Sep 2009)

Hi all,

I missed my collection in the post office for last week and when I went down for collection today there was nothing on the system for me at all.

I usually collect on a Wednesday.

Any ideas why this would have happened?


----------



## mr zulu (23 Sep 2009)

As far as I know,they only keep it in the system for 2-3 days.If you dont collect by then its gone.


----------



## gipimann (23 Sep 2009)

Payments are sent back from An Post on the Tuesday following the payment date. When it is sent back to DSFA, subsequent payments may be suspended until you contact the office where you sign on. You should call to the SW office as soon as possible to get it sorted.


----------



## sananman (23 Sep 2009)

My brother frequently leaves his payment until the following collection date and collects a double week. This is a different post office though.

I'll call them in the morning and hopefully all can be sorted out. Then report back here with my findings.

Will I have to actually call in or will a phone call suffice?


----------



## gipimann (23 Sep 2009)

Maybe phone first but be prepared to call in if asked?

If your brother is paid on Monday or Tuesday, then he might be able to collect 2 weeks together as these payments aren't returned by An Post until the Tuesday of the following week.  Payments for Wed-Fri can't double up as they would be returned before the next payment is available.


----------



## sananman (23 Sep 2009)

Bingo! He IS paid on a tuesday. That explains that. 

Do you think I'll lose last weeks payment?


----------



## g1g (23 Sep 2009)

you will receive a letter asking you why you missed the payment and then they will consider it, so you may lose it.


----------



## Welfarite (24 Sep 2009)

Contact your SW office immediately. If a payment is not collected, SW presume that you have 'signed off' without telling them. They will not re-instae payment until they are satisfied that you haven't a. left the country or area or b. found woprk, gone to college or whatever. Call in person. They will decide whether you lose any days depending on the reason that you did not collect it.


----------



## sananman (25 Sep 2009)

UPDATE:

I called down to the SW office rather than phoning. The missed week will be paid in about 3 weeks, and my payments have not been suspended. You would need to miss a few consecutive weeks for that to happen.

The chat in the SW office was brief. I did not have to give a reason for not collecting. They're up the walls in fairness so interrogation mustn't be a priority. 

Why was there no payment there on my collection day this week? 
A) Quite simply this was the SW's fault. Their payment didnt go through to my post office on collection day. I have now collected this weeks. The post office teller told me this can happen from time to time.

Thanks for all the advice guys. However wide of the mark some of it was. 

My advice for anyone in this situation in future would be to call your office first as this can be sorted out over the phone.


----------

